# Ark rafting questions



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

I'm taking some friends rafting on this wekend and have a few questions. first, Brown's isn't permitted yet is it? Next, is there a good time to put in on Brown's to avoid the commercial launches? Finally, is it worth continuing through fractions after the numbers? Thanks.

-Josh


----------



## PhilBob (Jun 30, 2005)

As far as I know you just need the $3.00 parks pass thing each day. Early or Late will avoid SOME of the riverbus traffic.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Josh,

I've found Brown's practically deserted when I put in after about 3 pm. Launching then will still get you down to Hecla or Stone Bridge with plenty of daylight (unless you're stopping to play lots...). Speaking of playing, depending on the flow, Toilet Bowl is a perfect surf for a raft as well as Heckel and Jeckel Rock.

The Fractions is worth doing and a real kick, run left at Frog Rock to avoid the lethal sieve.

Maybe I'll see you on the river - I'll be rowing a blue Vanguard with yellow oars.

--Andy


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

If you leave at around 11 you can get down to the rapids area a head of the commercials as they will stop for lunch and then stop for lunch below toleit and let everyone go by then head on down to either takeout. Thats what works bets for me. The fractions are fun follow andies advice at the seive. sj


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

Thanks for the beta. Can you tell me what frog rock looks like or where exactly it is? Thanks.


----------



## FlyingFluke (Jun 13, 2005)

There's a warning sign on river left before frog rock rapid. With the currently low flows I bet that you would naturally choose the right line (that's the one on the left) because it's the only one with enough water in it to get a raft down.


----------



## BEANER (Mar 24, 2004)

is it worth going through the fractions? 
No, I would probably skip the fractions at these water levels. if you do go watch out for frog rock. A previous post leads you to beleive that the water all goes left at frog rock (there by aoiding the death slot). That isn't the case at this level. 75% of the water goes to the right side a (bad side). you will probably have to push your boat down the left side.
do the numbers and call it a day.
******


----------



## pbowman (Feb 24, 2004)

can frog rock be scouted from the gravel road when running shuttle? if so, are there any distinguishing characteristics to watch for that would identify the pull off when driving upstream from the BV play wave/takeout?

possibly doing the RR bridge to BV run for the first time this w/e, and would like to take a look before putting on if possible. i've heard some folks speak of a put-in at or directly below frog rock, but not certain of that. thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## manofthehouse4now (May 7, 2005)

Frog Rock is "eay" class II..run on the right side.....


----------



## BEANER (Mar 24, 2004)

UMMMMMM???!!!!!
you might want to avoid the right side of frog rock.


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

The right side of frog rock has a death sieve below it. I am not saying that you can't make the move, it isn't that hard of a move to make but a fuck up has serious consequences and has been the site of numerous fatalities. So calling it an "eay" class II or whatever that means is not accurate.

You can scout it from the road on your drive up. Coming up the dirt road to railroad bridge from B.V. You will go through the tunnels and on your left hand side you will see elephant rock which is a large monolithic rock and a parking area, park there and head towards the river. It will take you pretty much right to it.

Depending on the flow, if you have to run the right line the issue is a bunch of fucker rocks that you have to maneuver around above the sieve, most people get into trouble popping swimmers on these rocks and the people swim into the undercut or the sieve. Or the other thing that happens is they try to avoid these rocks go far right and can't make the quick move back left and flip on the big undercut/sieve rock.

We went for years running down there without a single issue then all of a sudden people where having all kinds of trouble there.

But to be honest with you the narrows at this level is not that great, the numbers are still fun, pine creek rapid is a bit mellower, and browns is even a better ride currently. 

Hope this helps
Danny


----------

